# Worried about some scabs...?



## Angel

Hey, I know it's been a long time since I've posted, but that's cause there hasn't really been anything to post... But I just noticed some strange scabs on my dog a couple of weeks ago and haven't had the time to ask about them... We can't go to the vet since my father was recently laid off from his job and we're very short on cash right now. Anyways, I think there's two or three of them, and I guess my brother and his girlfriend noticed them a long time ago and never really told me (I haven't been home much these past months) and I'm sort of worried. I guess they used to pick them off but the scabs would just come back. My brother says that the longer the scabs go unpicked the longer the scabs get. I just took a couple of photos, and here they are. 

The first two photos are the scabs, the third is a strange bump I found on the base of her tail... Please help, I'm confused and slightly worried...


----------



## wilfiboy

I really don't know but in my experience Wilf had a spot similar to that a few years ago and I went to the vet, even though with hind sight it wasn't infected or hot or causing him any problems. The vet looked at it and thought it was nothing but proceeded to pick the top off then prescribed antibiotics ' because they always do if there's an open wound'. He hadn't been out of sorts because of the spot but then after one dose of the antibiotics was ill ... The vet wouldn't have it that it was an allergic reaction, so urine tests followed, I drew the line when blood tests and EEG s were mentioned ....and changed vets. Sorry getting off track so I'd only go again if they were infected or causing the dog pain or discomfort.
Interested in other people's opinions, experiences x


----------



## lady amanda

how old is your dog? is her tail docked? 
As for the scabs, if she cant get at the spots put a little polysporn (sp?) on them, they might just go away, even vaseline can sometimes help a little bit. they dont look infected, are they always in the same spots?


----------



## wellerfeller

My dog had these for a while. They were like skin tags? I would just pull them off as I found them. Although the longer ones were normally dry and caused no bleeding on removal. They were sometimes accompanied by small hard white heads. ( I used to squeeze those) I know how gross that sounds!! Both things went away eventually, on their own.


----------



## kendal

Are they on her tummy. if so id say ita her nipples. gypsy gets that. didrt seems to colect on them and makes them a little swolen. they dont happen as much if i shave he tummy realy short.


----------



## kendal

It could also just be warts, they sometimes grow long scabs on them, and appear anywhere on the body.


----------



## Angel

Thank you all for your quick answers! Um, as far as I've noticed they're basically in the same spots... I picked the long one off and it didn't hurt her at all nor did it bleed very much. (Just a few drops, if that much) They're not on her tummy, one is about two finger widths from her spine, one is on the center of her head and the last photo is near her tail. Her tail isn't docked and I think she's turning twelve this year, but I'm not sure. I was five or so when we got her, so it's been awhile and neither of my parents know. 
She had a white head on the bridge of her nose about a year ago, which went away after I squeezed it and never came back.
Wilfiboy- I think I would have changed vets as well...
She can't reach any of the spots that I've found so I might try to see if I can get my hands on vaseline or something. They don't bother her at all and my brother said he's noticed them for a year or two (Thanks bro.) he says they've been in the same spots all that time. Again, thanks guys, I'll try the tips you guys have given.


----------



## kendal

Yeah they sound like the worts we see on dogs at the kennels. they dont normaly bother them. but keep them clean. you can get them remobed but they normaly grow nack.


----------

